# Got my His/Hers shifter today but...



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

Its missing the front mounting piece. The one that holds the shifter cable in place and bolts the front of the shifter to the floor. I got it at a great price though (less then $100). Everything else is there. Would anyone have an extra one they would be willing to part with? It's for a 1967 model year.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Man thats a steal, i was looking for one for months, ended up modifying a B&M Qucksilver ratchet shifter into my stock console and cover plate. I ended up cutting the front off a parts shifter from a two speed and making it into a bracket to mount on the front of the B&M to mount the cable C-clip retainer as the B&M cable is 4' long (universal?), ended up getting Shiftworks cable they are more flexible than stock and made to replacement specs, the bracket allowed me to adjust it from the top also if needed. i think i may have an extra shifter base in the shed if you want to go that route.


----------

